
What acronyms and abbreviations in source code are sensible? - Tomminn
I&#x27;m thinking things along the lines of &quot;num&quot; for &quot;numberOf&quot; and &quot;max&quot; for &quot;maximumOf&quot;.
======
bjourne
It depends. For example, if you are writing code using HMMs the following
would be adequate:

    
    
        while True:
            pi1 = dot(A, pi)
            if norm(pi - pi1) < eps:
                return pi1
    

Because whoever is reading the code can be expected to know what pi, pi1, A,
dot, eps and norm are from context. I usually write some comments at the top
of the module in case things could be unclear. Then I use short names wherever
possible; subst for substitute, tmpl for template, expr for expression and so
on. But you have to experiment yourself and see what fits your style and
programming strength -- there are no hard and fast rules.

------
quickthrower2
Whatever all the contributors can agree on, keeping in mind there may be
future contributors e.g. new starters.

So if it’s a solo project anything goes.

If it’s going to be maintained by a big team long term then be conservative.

------
zzo38computer
Anything, although if it is unclear then comments can be helpful to clarify
it.

